# A few snow Pushers at the local Mall.



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

These are not mine, but I got some pics of "New Tech" snowpushers at the South Keys Mall in Ottawa!!! You'll notice the last two pics have a double hook attachment system on the pushers. This feature allows for vertical road transport, from site to site! Check'em out...:waving:


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

*drewls* OMG its an XLS on steroids


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

..........................


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

fisher guy;752288 said:


> *drewls* OMG its an XLS on steroids


Yeahh! LOL, thats what I was thinkin too! wesport wesport

I betcha JD Dave would love that one, even tho hes a Horst guy!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Who makes that? Never heard of that brand before?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;752290 said:


> Yeahh! LOL, thats what I was thinkin too! wesport wesport
> 
> I betcha JD Dave would love that one, even tho hes a Horst guy!


Nice pushers, Horst actually makes one called a hydrofold, the only draw back is the weight of them.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

those are awesome


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

When I see something like that I always worry about theft. It wouldn't take too long to scoop 1 of those.

Great looking pushers.

Someone is trying to talk me into a tractor and pusher combo. Need to take a serious look over the summer. I have enough trucks.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

cet;752326 said:


> When I see something like that I always worry about theft. It wouldn't take too long to scoop 1 of those.
> 
> Great looking pushers.
> 
> Someone is trying to talk me into a tractor and pusher combo. Need to take a serious look over the summer. I have enough trucks.


i see the same thing its like a fisher minute mount 2 sitting in someones drive its just screams "someone steal me!!! its so freaking easy!!!"


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

fisher guy;752353 said:


> i see the same thing its like a fisher minute mount 2 sitting in someones drive its just screams "someone steal me!!! its so freaking easy!!!"


These are made in Quebec, they expand from 8 feet to 13 feet. I think it weighs around 3500 lbs. Now hold your breath that baby will set you back $14,000.00 Canadian, and be stolen in the blink of an eye. Not something I would leave around, but then again its Ottawa, no steals anything there.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Cre I think if I'm not mistaken that mall is done by D&R MAINTANCE,they look good but wouldn't use that D/S plow on my backhoe they are way too heavy and stick out to far good for a loader.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;752366 said:


> These are made in Quebec, they expand from 8 feet to 13 feet. I think it weighs around 3500 lbs. Now hold your breath that baby will set you back $14,000.00 Canadian, and be stolen in the blink of an eye. Not something I would leave around, but then again its Ottawa, no steals anything there.


Not true, that's where our taxes go. I can't beleive that thing is only 13 ft when extended.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;752381 said:


> Not true, that's where our taxes go. I can't beleive that thing is only 13 ft when extended.


JD I was just guessing, it could be a 12 - 20, then you are talking 20 + grand.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a great setup, :salute:but Im surprised that they would leave the equipment sitting there, must be video survellance. 
Any body with a float truck and boom could pick one of those babies in less than 5 min.Stupid Stupid Stupid


----------



## Edgewater (Mar 14, 2003)

The company i drive for has two of the Houle expendable plows. Both 12 to 20 footers. One is on a new holland 140, the other on a cat 966


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats a nice setup on the TV140 Still on my wish list


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

those are nice, expensive though


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*Cat Loader & blower!*

Neige will really love these ones.... City cutting snowbanks in our resi neighbourhood.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

purplebou I do, I do, I do. I wish I had the contract this year, I bid to high.
Here are some our ours from last winter.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some vids.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

sweet pics.

those pushers are amazing


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Neige, isn't city work all by the hour??? How much is a loader/blower combo worth hourly? Hopefully ya get'er next year


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Neige, wouldn't it be faster with the bucket

Hope this wasnt one of your guys






Maybe you could get into auto recycling in the off season LOL


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cretebaby;752510 said:


> Neige, wouldn't it be faster with the bucket
> 
> Hope this wasnt one of your guys
> 
> ...


Something like that happen just last week. My brother pusher the car 75 feet, before he even noticed it was there. Check out this vid. it shows how hard it is to see a head of you.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

the suburbans from California i heard one of the guys in the vd say how do u explain that one to ur insurance company lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

creativedesigns;752500 said:


> Neige, isn't city work all by the hour??? How much is a loader/blower combo worth hourly? Hopefully ya get'er next year


I was at $195, they got it for $135. Refuse to work at those prices.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;752308 said:


> Nice pushers, Horst actually makes one called a hydrofold, the only draw back is the weight of them.


JD, have you ever seen a double hook-on system like the one in the 4th pic? Thats soo neat! They transport the pushers vertically   Do any of ur blades need that function?


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm by no means an export but I have a feeling they're not transporting them vertically as they would be getting a little high considering over 14' and you start getting close to bridges/wires, but it would work well on a forward facing angle, visibility would be really poor, but maybe's its safer and legal.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;752739 said:


> JD, have you ever seen a double hook-on system like the one in the 4th pic? Thats soo neat! They transport the pushers vertically   Do any of ur blades need that function?


I noticed that, great idea but we don't have a problem running road with anything less the 16 ft. A Man is right though they probably leave them forward a bit if their 14 ft wide because some of our farm equipment is over 14.5 ft and you really have to watch.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

A Man;752744 said:


> I'm by no means an export but I have a feeling they're not transporting them vertically as they would be getting a little high considering over 14' and you start getting close to bridges/wires, but it would work well on a forward facing angle, visibility would be really poor, but maybe's its safer and legal.


Bingo lol, that what I meant!! Forward on an angle...I've seen them on their loaders like that before, looks impressive!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jayman3;752368 said:


> Hey Cre I think if I'm not mistaken that mall is done by D&R MAINTANCE,they look good but wouldn't use that D/S plow on my backhoe they are way too heavy and stick out to far good for a loader.


Marsten does that mall, hes got lots of large scale malls. Even in Cornwall hes got contracts! Hows Franick treatin' ya so far? It'll be good to see what comes next year for a colabo!  :salute:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

creativedesigns;752452 said:


> Neige will really love these ones.... City cutting snowbanks in our resi neighbourhood.


That's the easiest job ever. Of course, I mean being in the grader behind it doing the little bit of clean-up work that is required!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Neige;752531 said:


> I was at $195, they got it for $135. Refuse to work at those prices.


I was going to say Cre that I think it's around 200 bucks an hour in the City of Ottawa. It's high for obvious reasons but also because they don't really contract out too many blowers at an hourly rate.

All the companies you see like Pomerlau, Creppin, Burnside, Laurent Leblanc... they all have like 3 year contracts that pay by the metre to do a regular set of roads.

It's only years like alst year that they will call upon contractors to cast residentials like in your pic but even than they try to avoid it and wait til the last absolute day before calling on the companies.

Have you seen the new blowers the city got? Those Vohls are pretty old now.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;752877 said:


> Marsten does that mall, hes got lots of large scale malls. Even in Cornwall hes got contracts! Hows Franick treatin' ya so far? It'll be good to see what comes next year for a colabo!  :salute:


Sorry Cre thought it was that one,So he has contracts in Cornwall eh,he must have a pretty good sub doing those lots out there,someone that he can really count on.Pretty good so far we will see what next year brings.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

snowman4;753208 said:


> I was going to say Cre that I think it's around 200 bucks an hour in the City of Ottawa. It's high for obvious reasons but also because they don't really contract out too many blowers at an hourly rate.
> 
> All the companies you see like Pomerlau, Creppin, Burnside, Laurent Leblanc... they all have like 3 year contracts that pay by the metre to do a regular set of roads.
> 
> ...


If my sources are good The City of Ottawa bought 4 Larue s.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Neige;753275 said:


> If my sources are good The City of Ottawa bought 4 Larue s.


Your sources are pretty good although I do believe they bought more than 4 of them. But yes, the new blowers are Larue D60s.

The 4 might of been the John Deere loaders the city bought. But that was for last winter. I think the qwuantity is 4 though and most of the other loaders are leased (Cat, volvo...)


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Those first ones are huge! Probably takes a FORD to push them :laughing:


----------



## moooose (Jun 4, 2011)

hey guys i'm new to the site. i know its an old post, but i plow for the guy that own these. they are 10 feet and spread to 19 feet.they are 26 grand each.but well worth it. them two loader plowing at 38 feet per run,doesnt take a long to plow a lot of snow. I know he leaves them in the parking lot, but to steel them you would need a massive loader,flatbed and a lot of balls. there is vidio survalience,they are in between a dennys open 24 hours a day and a bank with all kind of cameras pointing in that direction. somebody said you could steel them in 5 minutes. no way. Sombody else was saying about the d/s plow for the backhoe, ya your right its a 12foot plow with a swivel thing so that it angles with the grade of the parking lot and it does stick out to far and its way to heavy for a backhoe and you end up blowing about 4 or 5 front tires a winter. but no use arguing with the boss


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Welcome to the site. That must freak you out for a second when you see a picture of a site you do!!! 

For a second I thought Andrew was back!!!

Anyway, really nice blades, I would sure take out alot of speed bumps with those!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

hate to say it...but they could be easily stolen. I said the same thing about the cameras and security... until my backhoe was stolen in broad daylight. not saying they won't get caugt just saying they can be taken...the security gaurds at my site waived to the thieves! it happens.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

salopez;1286854 said:


> hate to say it...but they could be easily stolen. I said the same thing about the cameras and security... until my backhoe was stolen in broad daylight. not saying they won't get caugt just saying they can be taken...the security gaurds at my site waived to the thieves! it happens.


I totally agree, I could drive up with my loader pop the quick attach and away I go 30 seconds later. They can have a trailer around the corner, drop it on and drive away. No need to hook up the hoses, and do it at night and the cameras wont even read your plate. At 24 grand that can be a huge temptation for some. I can promise that I am not talking from experience.


----------

